# Think we got a new record cabera red 117lbs .i think the record is 116lb .



## samm (Jun 5, 2013)

dont know why my pic anit showing up .


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 5, 2013)

I am assuming you mean a Cubera Snapper?

Here is the IFGA record...  IGFA World Record | All Tackle Records | Snapper, cubera    124 lbs


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 5, 2013)

try loading a jpeg rather than a tiff.


----------



## samm (Jun 5, 2013)

yup thats it .hoping we haver a record .Took 1.5 hrs to land out of st george florida


----------



## samm (Jun 5, 2013)

Guess we dont have a record .Guy at bay city lodge said it was real close anyhow .


----------



## samm (Jun 5, 2013)

Just got home .Ill play with pictures ltr after rest up .Had a real good time ,like every  yr we go .Limited out on red snapper daily with 5 folks in the boats .We did catch a few that were up in the 20 lb range this opener days sat with 6 to 8 ft waves rolling ,we fished in them rollers .


----------



## samm (Jun 5, 2013)

2nd day of snapper


----------



## samm (Jun 5, 2013)

All together 118 lbs of red snapper fillets


----------



## samm (Jun 5, 2013)

Where we stay every yr for the past 15 yrs .


----------



## samm (Jun 5, 2013)

Just a little shrimp vessel




All pictures un edited .


----------



## samm (Jun 5, 2013)

Coming from bay city fish camp to the gulf .Its a 40 mile  trip one way for us to run every day .We are going back next week till red snapper season is over ,which is only 44 days long total.


----------



## samm (Jun 5, 2013)

Fish cleaning station


----------



## samm (Jun 5, 2013)

Where we all park our vessels.


----------



## samm (Jun 5, 2013)

Just a little board walk


----------



## samm (Jun 5, 2013)

Our friend for a few days .We feed the tree rat cereal ,and he got kinda close .at times ,He was fatter then when he showed up ,even ate bananas


----------

